# Ranger Front Diff Wire.... Stupid Rats....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dad just called me, said a rat chewed the wire going into his front diff on his ranger 570....

Left about a 1/2" sticking out the top. So besides some rat traps, what I'm I looking at here?
If I need to replace the whole wire up to the plug, does that mean pulling the diff and taking it apart to get to
where it's connected inside? We're going to try to get in there and get a buttsplice on it but.... I know he'll hate to take that shortcut, he's going to want to replace it....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would try and solder it and use some heat-shrink tubing. Then seal it with some black RTV.

There is repellant you can buy and spread around under it...or just toss a little dirty cat litter under it. Works too.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I would solder and put alittle dialectic grease and heat shrink also.
Need to find a cat to guard that ride 😁


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Traps have been set. Poison has been dispensed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Try the butt-splices that have heat-shrink built in. That is what I use for all my electrical connections.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Heat shrink terminals are all i use also.
Great invention


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

Mouseblocker tends to work well on our hauling truck for the farm, it maybe sees use a couple times a month (9 mpg no matter if it's going to get a load of lumber at home depot or hauling 20k lbs gooseneck stock trailer up hills) and wed get mice and rats in the air intake and engine compartment all the time. Put a mouselocker just always on off the battery (next to no draw) and haven't see one sign of mice or rats in it since. Cost about $50 from our local Kawasaki parts shop.
It can run either always on or be triggered by one wire to ignition (or the NC side of a dual throw 12v relay so it cuts on when the ignition is off)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips. He called back later and said he was able to get enough stripped back to solder a new wire on the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Good deal


----------

